# 1st Round Game 4 : (1) Los Angeles Lakers vs. (8) Utah Jazz [4/25] LAL leads 2-1



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

*
Note the gametime! *


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

no idea about Okur.
*
Note the gametime! *


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Go Lakers!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

What time is the game?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Man, how much would it suck to drop another one in Utah.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> What time is the game?


It says above...


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Kobe has to get back on track...and Drew needs to stay out of foul trouble and hit the boards.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

I dont think Kobe can have two games that bad in a row. (knock on wood)

Drew, please figure something out...this is an undersized team we are goin against.

Please dear god win!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Play defense, grab rebounds, make shots. That's really all it comes down to.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Stoked for this game.

Basel, change the 30 day password renewal, dammit!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

MojoPin said:


> Stoked for this game.
> 
> Basel, change the 30 day password renewal, dammit!


That's still happening? Ugh.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Okur starting for Utah. Odom starting for Los Angeles.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Win this one for Tex! Lets go lakers


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

No need for Bynums size in the paint I guess?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Kobe 2/2 to start


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe looks pissed. About time.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Kobe with the bank AND one!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Great defense from Fisher so far.. :dead:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

We're getting destroyed down low


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Zero interior defense when Bynum sits.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm really starting to doubt Gasol. The guy is pathetically weak in the playoffs.

How is every Jazz big tooling on him?

Disgusting showing so far. This isn't good at all.

And Fisher? Good God...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's playing incredible basketball right now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Ariza picks up 2 fouls. Luke Walton into the game - God, I hope he plays well.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> I'm really starting to doubt Gasol. The guy is pathetically weak in the playoffs.
> 
> .


He's the same level of soft in the regular season as well.

He's not big enough to play against strong/physical centers consistently. He's fine at the PF spot, but tonight he had to play center so this was bound to happen.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bynum better be careful of the 3 second calls..


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

We can't rebound the ball for ****. We give up so many offensive boards, it's pathetic.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Ariza sprained his ankle.. uh oh.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Well that sucked


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm already frustrated with the team. Play better. Only 20 points against this ****ty *** defense of Utah's?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Why did Phil yank Bynum already? I mean, am I the only one that sees it's lay up city when he's not on the floor? I mean jesus, no matter how bad he's playing... The guy is at least deterring people out of the paint...


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

Darth Bryant said:


> Why did Phil yank Bynum already? I mean, am I the only one that sees it's lay up city when he's not on the floor? I mean jesus, no matter how bad he's playing... The guy is at least deterring people out of the paint...


respect


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Why aren't we pushing the ball inside???


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Another ****ing lay up. Seriously Phil, what are you ****ing up to?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

So soft..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Another lay up....


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Another layup. lol.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Still no defense, but at least were hitting tonight.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Sasha shot a three in transition... why?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe is playing so well right now, and our bench has finally come to life with 18 points. Sasha shooting the ball well. And Shannon Brown is playing well both offensively and defensively.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good to see Ariza back in.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Odom and Gasol are shooting a combined 2 of 8. With 7 rebounds total.. Thats sad.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What an arc on Fisher's shot.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

So is Bynum really only gonna play 3 minutes in the first half?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Fisher misses the layup (shocking) but at least he gets to the stripe.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Darth Bryant said:


> So is Bynum really only gonna play 3 minutes in the first half?


Yeah, I don't know why Phil won't put him in.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe is just on fire.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Worst officiating yet?

Kobe and Williams both weren't fouled, and that was an obvious charge. Walton, nonetheless, is a ****ing moron.

What a predictable end to the half. Hold on to one ****ing lead!!!

Props to Fisher...he started hitting shots.

Kobe is the man tonight, but Gasol's gaping vag is showing through those shorts.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

That was the worst possible end to that quarter


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Cris said:


> That was the worst possible end to that quarter


Yup.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Its hard for me to fathom how you could end a half worse than that so we basically gave the Jazz all the momentum back. 

Our bigs are just so soft, Gasol, Lo and Bynum are basically getting outworked and pushed and they have 4-5 inches and lb's. 

We need more Sasha this half No Luke and alittle less Ariza. 

Kobe is doing his thing but we gotta get Gasol to competing on the backboards. 

And the refs gotta stop it with letting Boozer doing his little Hook move on Gasol every time with his elbow thats an offensive foul.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel said:


> Yeah, I don't know why Phil won't put him in.


I love when Phil uses his young/vet treatment. 

Seriously, Gasol couldn't have sucked any more than he did in that half.. I mean giving up an offensive FT which resulted in a 4 point play... (Not to mention Gasol caused the foul that sent Millsap to the line in the first place!).. Gasols offense has been horrible tonight....... His rebound embarrassing... The Jazz are just driving and getting lay ups on the dude.. It's making me want to pull out my ****ing hair. 

Bynum gets punished cause he had one turn over in 3 minutes? Yet Gasol can continue the streak of garbage with no repercussion. 

Bynum should be there because he plays better defense.... But yet, Phil focusing more on offense and seems to not care that were charmin soft on the inside when Bynum is sitting.. (Phil's lake of defensive emphasis is part of the reason Lakers are the situation where they have to shoot well, or have no chance).

It's just frustrating and annoying.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm feeling very confident right now. I just don't think Kobe will let us lose this game.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> And the refs gotta stop it with letting Boozer doing his little Hook move on Gasol every time with his elbow thats an offensive foul.


Yeah, he really does that every time and gets away with it. If this were LA, he'd have 3 or 4 fouls by now.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel said:


> I'm feeling very confident right now. I just don't think Kobe will let us lose this game.


Thats the bright spot so far tonight.

Kobe looks normal again, and very energetic.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I want Kobe to go off for 24 more in the second half and murder Utah.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

First play of the second half for the Lakers.. Gasol turns it over.. Now its down to 5 points.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Jesus....


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

my goodness Kobe is evil


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe trying to get a bit to flashy on that one.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

The best thing that happened to the Lakers tonight aside from Kobe, is Okur returning.

Okur was not ready to come back.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kobe's incredible.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Come on Odom - hit these freebies and let's take this lead back up to 13.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I agree Okur is giving them nothing. They had found a way to play effectively without him and he may have thrown them off some. 

Refs clearly are in the tank for the Jazz Boozer shoots an airball and there is no violation at the line wtf.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

jazzy1 said:


> I agree Okur is giving them nothing. They had found a way to play effectively without him and he may have thrown them off some.
> 
> Refs clearly are in the tank for the Jazz Boozer shoots an airball and there is no violation at the line wtf.


I know.. 3 refs.. And not one of them noticed..


----------



## Shaolin (Aug 6, 2004)

Refs are people and people make mistakes. But man, I've seen some bad calls tonight....


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

34 points on 17 shots. Talk about efficiency.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Great steal by Fisher, and great pass to Walton for the finish! Lakers by 14!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

This was a great bounce back game for Kobe. He really needed this after being on cruise control for so long.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Worst playoff game Gasol as had as a Laker?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Can't believe Kobe almost made that shot.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

They are letting them play now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Darth Bryant said:


> Worst playoff game Gasol as had as a Laker?


Not sure about that, but he's definitely struggling out there. Get Bynum in the game.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

refs gotta give us a break here. suspect stuff all over the place Milsap does his little tap dance travel in the paint.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

No one but Kobe should shoot right now..... Especially Luke.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Odom not having a great night offensively, but I love seeing him stay aggressive.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lamar Odom! Lakers lead by 16. Kobe goes out - bench needs to step up.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Kobe looks like he single handedly disheartened the entire Jazz team.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Question is, if we keep the lead into the fourth is Phil gonna let Kobe rest, or is he going to have him come in for a strong finish (since we blow leads all the time).


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bynum has played 4 minutes in this game. Gasol is not playing well.

Somebody want to explain Phil Jackson's logic?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Kobe coming out strong has really taken the pressure off some of our other guys. I think the rest of the guys are starting to find a rhythm now. 

I'm starting to dislike Boozer because in Utah he seems to get every bogus call there is by just jumping into people and throwing up his hands.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Darth Bryant said:


> Question is, if we keep the lead into the fourth is Phil gonna let Kobe rest, or is he going to have him come in for a strong finish (since we blow leads all the time).


I think he'll go the same route he usually does. Let Kobe rest until the 7-8 minute mark in the 4th quarter, and then have him come in to put it away (if it's not already put away by that point).


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Basel said:


> Bynum has played 4 minutes in this game. Gasol is not playing well.
> 
> Somebody want to explain Phil Jackson's logic?


I'm with you we need Bynum maybe not this series but we don't need him taking his confidence by benching him.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we got it working now.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I want Kobe to come back in.... I don't care about the lead.. I want a message sent.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel said:


> Bynum has played 4 minutes in this game. Gasol is not playing well.
> 
> Somebody want to explain Phil Jackson's logic?



Phil doesn't hold his vets to the same standard as his younger players.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Not even the Lakers can blow this lead, can they?


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel said:


> Not even the Lakers can blow this lead, can they?


I wouldn't put it past em...


I want Kobe out there.. I want to see him hit 40


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Shannon Brown has been a godsend, who knew that he was so tailor made for our team. Wait Mitch did lol


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I am loving Shannon Brown.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

dismantiling the Jazz right now.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Basel said:


> I am loving Shannon Brown.


he's the type guard we needed a power guard who's tough.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Sasha has taken 9 three pointers... sit his butt down


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

:yay:


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

No freaking way.... kobe is nuts


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

we constantly let teams back into games...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Cris said:


> we constantly let teams back into games...


Well at least the Lakers are consistently inconsistent.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Bynum looks so unconfident.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Gasol is playing sooooo bad tonight...


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

we are basically leaking oil to the finish of this game. I swear Gasol is so weak with the ball at times, geesh get a grip on it Pau.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

No point in at least keeping Brown out there.... Since he was playing the best defense of anyone tonight...


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I'm glad we can possibly end this series in 5....

But the lack of defense is discourgaging. 

And honestly, when your the first seed playing the 8th... It shouldn't take Kobe having a GOAT type game to beat them on the road.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

easy win tonight. Very easy win.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

we may be a 1 v an 8..but utah isnt ur typical 8th seed they r better than their seed indicates..


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

clien said:


> we may be a 1 v an 8..but utah isnt ur typical 8th seed they r better than their seed indicates..


I disagree.

They struggled horribly in this last half of the season leading up to the playoffs. Since the injury, Boozer hasn't been the same.

They have been without their second best scorer Okur. He returned tonight, but he's still in bad shape and not ready for prime time.

Lakers think they can shoot there way out of anything. And for most teams, this might be true. But when the jumpers are not falling, they don't have a good defensive ethic to fall back on. That makes any seed right now potential struggle. They are capable of playing much better than this. 

I mean, playing at this level VS a team like the Cavs isn't gonna get it done. Kobe can't do it all himself. 

They still have time to right the ship, but it's going to come down to Bynum coming back to near full strength in my opinion. Just like last year, no Bynum, no title.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I've got to say, Shannon Brown's play tonight on both ends gave me at least 2-3 intermittent hard-ons. I mean, Jesus, this guy has truly come out of nowhere. He is perfect for this O and can stay in front of Deron like no one I've seen.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Darth Bryant said:


> I disagree.
> 
> They struggled horribly in this last half of the season leading up to the playoffs. Since the injury, Boozer hasn't been the same.
> 
> ...


I see your point here but I tend to think match ups are paramount to what we're doing right now, we are a lazy defensiove team and so a team like Utah gives us trouble with all their screening and popping out. 

a team like the cavs plays such a stagnant type offense with lebron in iso driving situations our defense against the cavs this year has been terrific. 

Teams with multiple moving options bother us the cavs don't move as much. 

I actually believe it'll be our offense that beats the Cavs not our defense so much.Our diversity on offense will give them trouble. 

There is no switch to be hit thats gonna make us better defensively, if we play average defense I think it'll be enough we don't have a great defensive team and so expecting great defense isn't reasonable. 

We're playing Utah a far better team than the Cavs are playing in the Pistons. 

Only real beef I have thus far in the playoffs is the way PJ is using Bynum I think he'd aid in our defense being stronger in the paint but other than that its okay with me so far.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Despite being up 3-1, I don't like the way we are playing on either end of the court against the Jazz. With our height advantage, we should be pounding the ball inside more. We should also be winning the battle of the boards. Drew looks lost on offense out there (when he is out there!)...and Pau is getting out-hustled for rebounds. We need to crank it up a notch guys!!!


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

ceejaynj said:


> Despite being up 3-1, I don't like the way we are playing on either end of the court against the Jazz. With our height advantage, we should be pounding the ball inside more. We should also be winning the battle of the boards. Drew looks lost on offense out there (when he is out there!)...and Pau is getting out-hustled for rebounds. We need to crank it up a notch guys!!!


I totally agree. We are up 3-1 but we should have finished them off already. Sometimes I feel like the team is just going through the motions without trying their best because they know they are the superior team. Rarely do I see this team out hustle the other team. It would be nice to see them really put it to the Jazz on Monday. I really want to seem them show off what they can really do.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

ceejaynj said:


> Despite being up 3-1, I don't like the way we are playing on either end of the court against the Jazz. With our height advantage, we should be pounding the ball inside more. We should also be winning the battle of the boards. Drew looks lost on offense out there (when he is out there!)...and Pau is getting out-hustled for rebounds. We need to crank it up a notch guys!!!


the Lakers outrebounded them by seven last game, and since the first two games the Jazz haven't reached over 100 despite having a top2 home-court in the nba, this year at least. the Lakers will be fine on both ends, going forward. only concern is getting Bynum back in game-shape.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

and what did I tell you I didn't panic and bingo we won game 4 now CLICNH THIS TONIGHT!


----------

